# جهاز الصدمة dc shock



## عباس اللامي (8 يوليو 2010)

السلام عليكم اخواني الاعزاء هذا أول استفسار لي وان شاء الله لن تقصروا معي :
لدي جهاز رجه عاطل وعند أجراء الفحص الاولي له تبين ان البادلات paddles تعمل بصوره سليمه التوصيلات الكهربائيه سليمه البطاريه والباور سبلاي يعملان المتسعة شغاله البوردات لا تحوي على أي عطل ظاهر ولكن المشكله ان الجهاز يعمل charge بس مافي discharge أفيدوني أفادكم الله 
نوع الجهاز اسباني


----------



## eng emmy (21 سبتمبر 2010)

مشكور


----------



## last queen (24 سبتمبر 2010)

مشكوررر ...بس رجاء ما عندك صوره للجهاز
واشكرك


----------



## ربا فلسطين (25 سبتمبر 2010)

يارب تلاقي حد يفيدك في المنتدى
بالتوفيق


----------



## العيون الدامعة (26 سبتمبر 2010)

الى كل من يريد معلومات عن جهاز الصدمة 
​​​​​​جهاز الصدمة الكهربائية​DC shock​​* 
*​المكونات الأساسية لجهاز الصدمة الكهربائي: ​يتكون الجهاز من البوردات التالية :
1. بوردECG .
2. بورد الشحن و الجهد العالي . 
3. بورد التغذية power supply .
4. بوردات المعالجة.
5. اللوحة الرئيسية.
6. بورد الشاشة .
7. بورد الطباعة.
ومن:
1. الكترودين (paddles): مزودة بيد معزولة و مرتفعة عن السطح الناقل حتى لا يحدث صدمة كهربائية لمستخدم الجهاز و كذلك مزودة بمفتاحين للتفريغ والشحن،وثلاث مؤشرات ضوئية تدل على جودة التماس بين الألكترودين وسطح الجلد (ضعيف – وسط – جيد )، بالإضافة إلى وجود زر pediatric paddles يساعد على نزع السطح الصادم للكبار للحصول على سطح أصغر من أجل الاستخدام على الأطفال .
2. كبل (ECG) : لاقتباس إشارة القلب.
3. مكثف الشحن : وهو الجزء المسؤول عن تأمين الشحنة اللازمة لحدوث الصدمة، سعتها 32 مايكرو فاراد ، الشحن الأعظمي 6000 [V] ، جهد الاستخدام الأعظمي 5200[V] .
4. البطارية: وهي من أهم الأجزاء الموجودة في الجهاز ،ويجب أن تكون مشحونة
-6-​ 
 بشكل دائم بحيث عند انقطاع التيار الكهربائي تكون جاهزة للاستخدام ومشحونة
لأنها إن لم تكن مشحونة فإنها قد تؤدي إلى موت المريض إذا أحتاج للجهاز في ذلك الوقت، وهي عبارة عن ست بطاريات قابلة للشحن كل بطارية تؤمن 2 [V].
أزرار التحكم الرئيسية للجهاز:

1. Power: زر تشغيل الجهاز.
2. Selector switch: ناخب الطاقة بالجول، من أجل تعيين الطاقة المطلوبة لشحن المكثف وتتراوح الطاقة بين (9-400) جول . 
3. Charge: وهو يستخدم لشحن المكثف.
4. Charge indicator light: مؤشر يشير إلى أن المكثف قد شحن و أنه جاهز للتفريغ ، وهو موجود على الصادم وعلى لوحة التحكم.
5. Discharge: زر يوضع على paddle يضغط بنفس الوقت مع نظيره في paddle الثاني من أجل تفريغ الشحنة عبر صدر المريض.
6. Sync) Synchronizer) المزامن: من أجل تزامن تفريغ الشحنة مع إشارة ECG و بالتحديد مع قمة العتبة R، حيث تطبق موجة التفريغ بعد اكتشاف الموجةR و في قمتها.
7. Alarm: يعطي إنذار صوتي حسب تردد القلب ، ويعطي إنذار في حال تجاوز الحدود المحددة من قبل الطبيب ، ويستخدم هذا الزر من أجل تشغيل و إيقاف هذا الصوت 
9. ECG: من أجل معايرة طول إشارة ECG نسبة ل cm . 
10. Freeze: يجمد إشارة ECG على الشاشة.
11. Run/Stop: ويستخدم لتشغيل و إيقاف الطابعة.
12. Mark: يضع mark الموجود على ورق الطابعة، يبدأ من عنده و يسجل.
13. High: يتم فيها تغيير حدود تردد القلب العليا و التي عند تجاوزها يصدر الإنذار.
14. Low: يتم فيها تغيير حدود تردد القلب الدنيا و التي عند تجاوزها يصدر الإنذار.
16. battery charge indicator light: تعطي ضوء يشير إلى عملية شحن البطارية.
17. paddle: يستخدم لاقتباس إشارة ECG عن طريق paddle.

إنذارات الجهاز:
 يصدر الجهاز إنذار صوتي حسب تعيير المستخدم لتردد القلب، إن الجهاز معير مسبقا لحدود تردد القلب الدنيا وهي 30 beat/minute و تردد القلب الأعظمي و 150 beat/minute فإذا تجاوز تردد قلب المريض القيمتين الحديتين السابقتين فإنه سوف يصدر انذار صوتي ، و مؤشر الإنذار الصوتي الذي هو شكل الجرس سوف يظهر على الشاشة .
-7-​ 
طريقة استخدام جهاز الصدمة:
1 .تدهن الأقطاب بالجيل ذو الناقلية العالية و يتم تنظيف جلد المريض لهدفين: 
* التقليل من مقاومة الجلد إلى الحدود الدنيا و ذلك لإنقاص الطاقة الضائعة عبر الجلد I2R و رفع نسبة الطاقة المفيدة المفرغة عبر العضلة القلبية 
**إن الطاقة الضائعة هي طاقة حرارية تؤدي زيادتها إلى حروق جلدية 
1.يتم اختيار الطاقة المراد تسليمها لقلب المريض عبر الناخب في واجهة الجهاز.  
3.تشغيل مفتاح الشحن .
4.ضغط القطبين على صدر المريض بقوة للحصول على تلامس و توصيل جيد يقلل المقاومة عبر الجلد و كذلك عدم حصول حركة غير مرغوبة لدى رد فعل المريض على الصدمة ، وتحمل أقطاب التفريغ في الأجهزة المستعملة led يشير إلى الضغط المطلوب على صدر المريض .
5.انتظار إشارة عملية انتهاء الشحن .
6.تفريغ الشحنة عن طريق الضغط على مقابض التفريغ الموجودة على الأقطاب (المقابض) ، حيث يتم تفريغ الشحنة عبر الجسم الذي مقاومته بحدود 50 أوم.
أعطال الجهاز:
1-عطل في البطارية.
2-عطل في paddle.
3-أعطال الالكترونية.
4-عطل في كابل إشارة ECG .
5-عطل في أحد أزرار التحكم.
6-عطل في التغذية الرئيسية power supply .


----------



## العيون الدامعة (26 سبتمبر 2010)

الى كل من يريد معلومات عن جهاز الصدمة

المكونات الأساسية لجهاز الصدمة الكهربائي: 
يتكون الجهاز من البوردات التالية :
1. بوردECG .
2. بورد الشحن و الجهد العالي . 
3. بورد التغذية power supply .
4. بوردات المعالجة.
5. اللوحة الرئيسية.
6. بورد الشاشة .
7. بورد الطباعة.
ومن:
1. الكترودين (paddles): مزودة بيد معزولة و مرتفعة عن السطح الناقل حتى لا يحدث صدمة كهربائية لمستخدم الجهاز و كذلك مزودة بمفتاحين للتفريغ والشحن،وثلاث مؤشرات ضوئية تدل على جودة التماس بين الألكترودين وسطح الجلد (ضعيف – وسط – جيد )، بالإضافة إلى وجود زر pediatric paddles يساعد على نزع السطح الصادم للكبار للحصول على سطح أصغر من أجل الاستخدام على الأطفال .
2. كبل (ECG) : لاقتباس إشارة القلب.
3. مكثف الشحن : وهو الجزء المسؤول عن تأمين الشحنة اللازمة لحدوث الصدمة، سعتها 32 مايكرو فاراد ، الشحن الأعظمي 6000 [V] ، جهد الاستخدام الأعظمي 5200[V] .
4. البطارية: وهي من أهم الأجزاء الموجودة في الجهاز ،ويجب أن تكون مشحونة
-6-​ 
 بشكل دائم بحيث عند انقطاع التيار الكهربائي تكون جاهزة للاستخدام ومشحونة
لأنها إن لم تكن مشحونة فإنها قد تؤدي إلى موت المريض إذا أحتاج للجهاز في ذلك الوقت، وهي عبارة عن ست بطاريات قابلة للشحن كل بطارية تؤمن 2 [V].
أزرار التحكم الرئيسية للجهاز:

1. Power: زر تشغيل الجهاز.
2. Selector switch: ناخب الطاقة بالجول، من أجل تعيين الطاقة المطلوبة لشحن المكثف وتتراوح الطاقة بين (9-400) جول . 
3. Charge: وهو يستخدم لشحن المكثف.
4. Charge indicator light: مؤشر يشير إلى أن المكثف قد شحن و أنه جاهز للتفريغ ، وهو موجود على الصادم وعلى لوحة التحكم.
5. Discharge: زر يوضع على paddle يضغط بنفس الوقت مع نظيره في paddle الثاني من أجل تفريغ الشحنة عبر صدر المريض.
6. Sync) Synchronizer) المزامن: من أجل تزامن تفريغ الشحنة مع إشارة ECG و بالتحديد مع قمة العتبة R، حيث تطبق موجة التفريغ بعد اكتشاف الموجةR و في قمتها.
7. Alarm: يعطي إنذار صوتي حسب تردد القلب ، ويعطي إنذار في حال تجاوز الحدود المحددة من قبل الطبيب ، ويستخدم هذا الزر من أجل تشغيل و إيقاف هذا الصوت 
9. ECG: من أجل معايرة طول إشارة ECG نسبة ل cm . 
10. Freeze: يجمد إشارة ECG على الشاشة.
11. Run/Stop: ويستخدم لتشغيل و إيقاف الطابعة.
12. Mark: يضع mark الموجود على ورق الطابعة، يبدأ من عنده و يسجل.
13. High: يتم فيها تغيير حدود تردد القلب العليا و التي عند تجاوزها يصدر الإنذار.
14. Low: يتم فيها تغيير حدود تردد القلب الدنيا و التي عند تجاوزها يصدر الإنذار.
16. battery charge indicator light: تعطي ضوء يشير إلى عملية شحن البطارية.
17. paddle: يستخدم لاقتباس إشارة ECG عن طريق paddle.

إنذارات الجهاز:
 يصدر الجهاز إنذار صوتي حسب تعيير المستخدم لتردد القلب، إن الجهاز معير مسبقا لحدود تردد القلب الدنيا وهي 30 beat/minute و تردد القلب الأعظمي و 150 beat/minute فإذا تجاوز تردد قلب المريض القيمتين الحديتين السابقتين فإنه سوف يصدر انذار صوتي ، و مؤشر الإنذار الصوتي الذي هو شكل الجرس سوف يظهر على الشاشة .
-7-​ 
طريقة استخدام جهاز الصدمة:
1 .تدهن الأقطاب بالجيل ذو الناقلية العالية و يتم تنظيف جلد المريض لهدفين: 
* التقليل من مقاومة الجلد إلى الحدود الدنيا و ذلك لإنقاص الطاقة الضائعة عبر الجلد I2R و رفع نسبة الطاقة المفيدة المفرغة عبر العضلة القلبية 
**إن الطاقة الضائعة هي طاقة حرارية تؤدي زيادتها إلى حروق جلدية 
1.يتم اختيار الطاقة المراد تسليمها لقلب المريض عبر الناخب في واجهة الجهاز. 
3.تشغيل مفتاح الشحن .
4.ضغط القطبين على صدر المريض بقوة للحصول على تلامس و توصيل جيد يقلل المقاومة عبر الجلد و كذلك عدم حصول حركة غير مرغوبة لدى رد فعل المريض على الصدمة ، وتحمل أقطاب التفريغ في الأجهزة المستعملة led يشير إلى الضغط المطلوب على صدر المريض .
5.انتظار إشارة عملية انتهاء الشحن .
6.تفريغ الشحنة عن طريق الضغط على مقابض التفريغ الموجودة على الأقطاب (المقابض) ، حيث يتم تفريغ الشحنة عبر الجسم الذي مقاومته بحدود 50 أوم.
أعطال الجهاز:
1-عطل في البطارية.
2-عطل في paddle.
3-أعطال الالكترونية.
4-عطل في كابل إشارة ECG .
5-عطل في أحد أزرار التحكم.
6-عطل في التغذية الرئيسية power supply .


----------



## eng.awm (26 سبتمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم 
اعمل self test للجهاز واذا رفض فالمشكله اكيد من البطاريه


----------



## ala ali (27 سبتمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم اخي واجهتني مشكلة قريبة نوعا ما من مشكلتك واتضح ان هناك خلل في الباور ترانسستور او ترانسستورات القدرة علما بان مشكلتك تتمثل في مسار الخرج والله اعلم


----------



## ala ali (27 سبتمبر 2010)

افدنا معك اذا توصلت لحل المشكلة


----------



## شركة كولونام (1 ديسمبر 2010)

ان شاء الله تلاقي حل


----------



## مهند المهداوي (3 ديسمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله
اخواني الاعزاء في البداية هناك اجراء حماية اجهزة الرجة الحديثة حيث ان الجهاز حين يكون مشحونا ينتظر لمدة 20 ثانية لكي يقوم المستخدم بالتفريغ واذا تجاوز هذا الوقت بدون تفريغ يدوي يقوم الجهاز بالتفريغ الداخلي آليا و في حال عدم حدوث ذلك فاني انصحكم بتفحص الحاكمات التي تسيطر على تفريغ الشحنة (Relays).
وبالتوفيق


----------



## MR.qabaa (18 ديسمبر 2010)

ممكن من الكبستور


----------



## محمد مصلح النمر (21 ديسمبر 2010)

يا اخي ادخل المكتبه الهندسيه الموجوده في الواجههة الاساسيه وسوف تجد ما تبحث عنة


----------



## mohammed.madani (21 ديسمبر 2010)

شكرا مهندسنا


----------



## محمد مصلح النمر (22 ديسمبر 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## عاشقة الاردن (23 ديسمبر 2012)

شكرا ع المعلومات اختي العيون الدامعة


----------



## 2riadh (6 يناير 2013)

بارك الله فيك وسدد خطاكم للخير والطاعات


----------



## مهندس احمد الجزار (15 مارس 2013)

اعتقد والله اعلم ان المشكلة في البطارية ..والله اعلم


----------



## مؤمنة بالله (15 مارس 2013)

ممكن تكون المشكلة فى المكثف يريت تفكه من الدائرة وتختبره


----------



## eng hameed hani (21 مارس 2013)

السلام عليكم اخي عباس اللامي ..... اذا كنت تستخدم test للجهاز نفسة فانتبة للجولية المحددة للجهاز لعمل الtest فلا يتم التفريغ اذا لم تختر الجولية المحددة للجهاز هذا الأجراء في بعض ألأجهزة فقط وبأمكانك استخدام tester joule لغرض التاكد من التفريغ ................. او يوجد bad contact بين الpaddles و اطراف التفريغ الموصل الى مقاومة التفريغ الداخلية ..


----------



## bio-med (15 أبريل 2013)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------

